# Polished Bliss®: LP560-4 Ne Plus Ultra Part II...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Having put it off for what seems far too long now, I have finally got round to putting all the pics for this together so now I can finally post the second part of the Ne Plus Ultra detail we did on the LP560 back in the summer.

For those that haven't seen it, the first part (HD video) can be seen here: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2009/11/lamborghini-gallardo-lp560-4-ne-plus-ultra/

So now, for the full write up:

The car belongs to the owner of the previous Balloon White Gallardo we did our first Ne Plus Ultra on and after trading it in to the dealership this was it's replacement. The dealership used the DW write up as a selling point for the old car when they took it in and the new owner actually contacted me a short time after to say he'd purchased the car unseen but had full confidence due to the in depth write up he was able to view on DW - pretty cool! 

The LP560 was brand spanking new and the owner wanted the same level of detail as his previous Gallardo. Unfortunately we had to put the big detail on hold until we could get a clear 10 days to do it. The car is one of 5 cars the owner has on monthly contracts with us so I was able to do a couple of protection details on it in between which also gave me a good space of time to decide how long we would need the car for. The reason we needed 10 days will become obvious shortly but first we'll get on to the process:

The car hadn't moved much since the last protection detail I'd given it a week or two previous so after collecting it from the owners house (I know - it's a hard life sometimes!) this was how it looked with approx 500 miles on the clock from memory:























































Onto the wheels and arches first, but after a quick press of this button...










...which helps give a bit more access to the fronts:










The wheels were given a good rinse off with the pressure washer before cleaning - the Blackfire Metal Sealant applied a few weeks previous was still doing its job well:










Gloss-It Wheel Gel (4:1) was applied...










...Then agitated...



















They were then rinsed off before I applied Meguiars Super Degreaser to the arches and tyres:










Agitated again:










Then rinsed:










The engine bay was no more than a bit dusty as I had previously attended to this too:










One of the covers was removed to gain access underneath:










Then Meguiars APC (4:1) was applied, agitated then rinsed:










All exterior trim/shuts etc were then done in the same way:





































The car was then foamed with R222 @ 60 degrees:










Left to dwell for a few minutes:










Then rinsed off:










Zymol Vintage beading away nicely:










Meguiars Shampoo Plus and the 2 Bucket Method with Lambswool Mitt was then used to wash the car:



















There were very little tar spots on the car after rinsing so it was straight inside ready for claying.

Meguiars Mild with plain water for lubricant:










Including the shuts:










There were quite a few tar spots on the engine bay underneath the cover I'd removed so these were quickly removed with Tardis:

Before:










After:










I then dried the car off with some Luxury Drying Towels and the Black Baron Drier:










Now to show the level of defects in the paintwork - remember this is how it left the production line...

Deep clusters of RIDS? Check!



















Sanding marks? Check!





































Pig tails/Micro-marring from sanding discs? Check!





































Buffer trails? check!




























Some more random defects:



















The doors and rear quarters on both sides also had very long vertical scratches which was a bit odd:



















So as you can see, more than enough to keep me busy!

I removed a few bits and pieces to make polishing easier:




























I then took detailed paint readings. Luckily the paint was showing healthy levels, the lowest reading I could find was 173 microns:










The plastics were pretty good too:



















As always, to determine how much paint I was going to remove once on my chosen polish and pad combination I set up the laser pen to show an accurate point on the paint to take readings from:










(Approx 15-20 readings were taken each time on the same spot with an average taken from the readings)

First combination I tried was Menzerna 3.02 and a Gloss-It Polishing Pad:










This barely even removed the marring and light swirls and paint removal wasn't even noticeable.

Next was Gloss-It's Beta Extreme Cut and a Gloss-It Fast Cut Pad:










This was a bit of an improvement with a paint removal rate of around 1-2 microns max.

I ended up settling for Meguiars 105 (with Menzerna S100 on some of the worst areas) and a Grey Gloss-It Wool Pad:










The paint was the hardest paint I'd ever polished and even with this aggressive combination @circa 2500rpm's I was only seeing a couple of microns removed. The worst affected areas needed as much as 5 hits in places to achieve full correction but in general, 2-3 attempts usually worked.

The Pillars weren't too bad so I got away with Megs 105 and a white lambswool Gloss-It pad for these sections:










Couple of before and afters:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Whilst wool (and heavy compounding in general) can produce a fair bit of dust, providing you keep spurring the pad then there's no reason to get any product sling etc:










As I was working along I managed to get a good pic to show the severity of the sanding marks in places:










Even with the Sun Gun directed away from the panel slightly:










Along with the above, this section on the passenger door was one of the worst areas:










After 5 hits and approx 8 microns removed:










Vertical scratches on rear quarter before:










After:










Before:










After:










Large Gloss-It Grey was needed to remove the micro-marring under the badge:



















Rear bumper before:










After:










Before:










After:










With all the stage 1 correction done it was time for stage 2. This consisted of Menzerna 3.02 and a Gloss-It Fast Cut Pad:



















Stage 3 consisted of Menzerna 85RE and a Gloss-It Finishing Pad:










After a thorough IPA wipe down:










So after around 75 hours of machine polishing it was time to lay down some protection. Product of choice for this was Project Awesome applied via a Gloss-It finishing pad and G220 @ Speed 5:










This was left for an hour or so and then buffed off:










I then applied 3 coats of Gloss-It Concorso over the next remaining day or so while I attended to all the other remaining details.

This was applied by hand:










So in between applying those 3 coats I turned my attention to the wheels.

We double checked with a Lamborghini Technician on where the best place to jack a Gallardo was from. The fronts were fairly obvious (although you have to do it very slowly or the windscreen can crack :doublesho) but the rear needed to be under the solid beam going under the gearbox/diff:










(Our Insurance fully covers us to remove wheels)

The wheel bolts were letting the wheels down as these were already chipped somehow, so I put them in our new Hi-Tech spray booth - or card board box if you want to be pedantic... 










After a going over with some Satin Black paint they looked like new again:










I then gave the arches and callipers a good going over with some APC and Werkstat Prime Strong - not much to clean anyways as there was only a couple hundred miles worth of grime to remove. The arch liners were then dressed with Gloss-It TRV for the natural look:










The wheels were then corrected with a Gloss-It Polishing Pad and Menzerna 203S...










...Then Cleansed with Werkstat Prime Acrylic:










Blackfire Metal Sealant was then applied and left until you could leave a clean swipe with your finger (indicating that it had cured):










Centre caps got the same process:



















Wheel back on and a couple of coats of Gloss-It Tyre Dressing and this was how it looked:



















Same process for the fronts:



















Once all 4 corners had been done I torqued the wheel bolts up to the correct torque setting...










...then added some Gloss-It Concorso for an extra bit of protection and bling:



















The interior was fully detailed, including a thorough hoover and dusting of vents etc:










Glass cleaned in and out:










Using the Sun gun to check for smears:










Leather cleansed with Gloss-It Leather Cleaner and Raceglaze Leather Brush:










Then fed with Raceglaze Leather Balm:










Door shuts polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong:



















Engine bay dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:










Painted parts were done with Prime Strong:










Once everything was complete it was time for one last going over with the duster:










A final wipe down with Gloss-It Gloss Enhancing QD followed and this was what 110 hours worth of work looked like 






























































































































































































A walk around with the Sun Gun:






















































































































The following weekend we were sponsoring a local car show and the owner very kindly gave us permission to have the car on display...




























I had hoped to get some full sun shots at some point during the day but instead of sun we got rain...










The beading looked good I guess!










Fortunately, a month or two later I managed to get a few brighter pics while I was at the owners house. This is just after a wash and dry with the black baron drier, nothing else:


















































































Thanks for reading, and if you got all the way to the end then seriously - well done! :lol: :thumb: 

Clark


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome work, Did it take the full 10 days to do then ?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Awesome work, Did it take the full 10 days to do then ?


Oh yes! I'm sure some will think it's too long but I can assure you there's no messing around and it's not 9-5 days either - the next Ne Plus Ultra that's starting next week will be hard going to be done in 10 odd days as well..


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Polished Bliss at its best yet again.

The work you guys carry out is just stunning and the write-up's to go with them are just superb.

Its not hard to see why the bussiness has been so successful!


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Another quality read mate, beautiful work on a beautiful car.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Stunning work there mate along with a great write up,i'm also like'ing the garage pic's with the detailing goodies on the two rack's in the background:thumb:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW epic detail as ever. Do like reading & looking at your pics. 

This is my fave super car – “WHEN” I win the lotto I am buying one of these without fair!!! 

Great work as usual boys


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Read every word and loved it!!!*

*Great job Clark!*


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Clark let me start off by saying I truly admire your work. :wave: You're are an inspiration for many of us. Your threads are one of the most in depth on this forum. Eveything is always shown step by step, and of all the products used with amazing pictures taken. :thumb:Keep up the great work and look forward to seeing your next detail.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Fantastic write-up and work Clark! :thumb:

It certainly made my morning more enjoyable


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely top job!

Looks like every wheel nut is a security wheel nut :O

Looking forward to the next write up


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always Clark, stunning work :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Top quality write up to go with the work.

Still not sure about the sealant and then the wax stage though?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

amiller said:


> Top quality write up to go with the work.
> 
> Still not sure about the sealant and then the wax stage though?


What are you not sure about mate?


----------



## bsharnock (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome work!!! If thats how much you are willing to do on a white car - i would LOVE to see you guys do a black one!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

bsharnock said:


> Awesome work!!! If thats how much you are willing to do on a white car - i would LOVE to see you guys do a black one!


Funnily enough, the next Ne Plus Ultra is on a solid black car - and the paint couldnt be in any worse condition!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

truely epic detailing! on an amazing car! top job!


----------



## cove007 (May 5, 2009)

Great work.What is that mat that the car is on when you snow foam it?I live in Germany and you can not wash the car in the street,one of them mats would be a god send for me.
Keep the good work up.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant work Clark, well done! Just wondered, do you always use a machine to apply sealant, or just certain brands??

Thanks


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh aye like!!! :thumb:

i like beading more than sun i think... just as well up here eh!:lol:

whats the black one due next??? or is that confidential?


Stu.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

If it wasn't such an amazing car it would be a shame to drive it! 
Loverly work.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning! I saw it at Motorovation on your stand but alas hadnt found this place at the time so didnt get the whole impact of the work involved. Still amazing work!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Truly outstanding job and very interesting to read! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly epic Clark :thumb:, that looks better the the first one you did :lol:

One question that I hope you may be able to answer - Does it not have locking wheel nuts for those extremely large and expensive wheels ?

And is the BF metal sealant 'that' good on wheels ? Does it last ?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cracking read and top work as usual, looking forward to you next write up :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Quite simply mate... your at the top of the game !

Your work, the time and dedication put in and the effort in the write ups make PB's details one of if not the best on here (imo).

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Trully amazing work Clark :thumb:


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

An epic write up, detail and car! Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! Amazing work on an amazing car!

Almost a shame to drive it after all that


----------



## avtuning (Sep 23, 2009)

very impressive boys 1 of the best details ive seen on a lambo yet !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cove007 said:


> Great work.What is that mat that the car is on when you snow foam it?I live in Germany and you can not wash the car in the street,one of them mats would be a god send for me.
> Keep the good work up.


See here: http://www.morclean.co.uk/categories/PVC-Wash-Pads-490.html



The Sheriff said:


> Brilliant work Clark, well done! Just wondered, do you always use a machine to apply sealant, or just certain brands??
> 
> Thanks


Usually just Project Awesome and the Gloss-It Sealants mate due to the way they're designed. I sometimes apply Blackfire's Wet Diamond by machine but 95% of the time I apply all sealants and waxes by hand 



StuaR32t said:


> Oh aye like!!! :thumb:
> 
> i like beading more than sun i think... just as well up here eh!:lol:
> 
> ...


It's on one of these - it's huuuge!












ads2k said:


> Truly epic Clark :thumb:, that looks better the the first one you did :lol:
> 
> One question that I hope you may be able to answer - Does it not have locking wheel nuts for those extremely large and expensive wheels ?
> 
> And is the BF metal sealant 'that' good on wheels ? Does it last ?


They're all star drive bolts mate - the car actually came without the tool needed to remove them so we had to make a call to Lamborghini who promptly sent one up. Alot of the higher end cars like these dont have locking nuts, just fancy designed ones that are still pretty difficult to undo if you dont have the right tool.

I love BF sealant on wheels and anything else that gets remotely warm such as exhausts etc :thumb:



n_d_fox said:


> Quite simply mate... your at the top of the game !
> 
> Your work, the time and dedication put in and the effort in the write ups make PB's details one of if not the best on here (imo).
> 
> :thumb: :thumb:





S-X-I said:


> Polished Bliss at its best yet again.
> 
> The work you guys carry out is just stunning and the write-up's to go with them are just superb.
> 
> Its not hard to see why the bussiness has been so successful!





WyattEarp said:


> Clark let me start off by saying I truly admire your work. :wave: You're are an inspiration for many of us. Your threads are one of the most in depth on this forum. Eveything is always shown step by step, and of all the products used with amazing pictures taken. :thumb:Keep up the great work and look forward to seeing your next detail.


Thanks for the awesome feedback guys, and to everyone else that's commented - much appreciated as always


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Dude.... I don't even know what to say!

If there's one job in the world I want, it's yours! If I met you, I would have to take a bow


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent read and write up, simpy stunning!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

:lol: as above really, i have nothing to add to whats already been said

absolutely superb, even of it has taken a few months to get up  look forward to the black one


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top jolly detail once more from the PB studio

Baz


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

First Class Job Clark~ Look forward to having you post in glossitonline.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie: clad to have your rights up back realy enjoyed that it takes detailing to a new level. simply stunning.


----------



## bmac800 (Mar 12, 2007)

Brilliant write up - I saw one of these Lambos in Aberdeen last summer the noise it made was incredible.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic detail, with great pictures and write-up too!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks again everyone 



-Mat- said:


> Dude.... I don't even know what to say!
> 
> If there's one job in the world I want, it's yours! If I met you, I would have to take a bow


You really dont want my job mate - you only see the other half at the weekends if you're lucky!

Although, that may be seen as a positive in some eyes I guess :lol:


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

fantastic write up, it looks amazing


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Flawless - simples!

:thumb:


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

Damn! Awesome job! Congratz Clark


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

this is without doubt my favourite yet. it almost felt wrong reading it on a slightly dirty screen. Amazing work as always:thumb:


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Clark and the Gang.

As always it is a real pleasure to read your write up and the quality that is expressed in the process.
Guys like me and many other can only dream of doing what you do, the set up you have is excellent, and I know from chatting to Rich that he puts a great deal off effort in to doing the shot.

In my eyes a great write up, on a awsome machine, and the work goes without saying **** HOT.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

absolutely brilliant, awesome work there! my fav car too.!!


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Superb mate,an absolutely stunning car.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice job mate you always produce the goods. I think you and me should have a head to head:lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic work, looks stunning.

Either i've missed something, but in the first post you say that this car is a replacement, which made me think it was a new, different car you were treating from scratch. However, you then show Vintage beading, and say 'I treated this before' etc. Is it the same car, or a different car? 

Regards,

Gaz


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I think Clark was meaning it is the replacement car for the 'original' Ne Plus Ultra detail that PB did on the balloon white Gallardo (pre LP560) - the one with silver rims. 

Just brilliant work as ever guys, the car looked amazing at the show at Alford, flawless. I can't wait to have a white car :thumb:


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

jaw dropping


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Select Detailing said:


> Clark and the Gang.
> 
> As always it is a real pleasure to read your write up and the quality that is expressed in the process.
> Guys like me and many other can only dream of doing what you do, the set up you have is excellent, and I know from chatting to Rich that he puts a great deal off effort in to doing the shot.
> ...


Thank you Gareth 



Keith CSL said:


> I think Clark was meaning it is the replacement car for the 'original' Ne Plus Ultra detail that PB did on the balloon white Gallardo (pre LP560) - the one with silver rims.
> 
> Just brilliant work as ever guys, the car looked amazing at the show at Alford, flawless. I can't wait to have a white car :thumb:


As Keith said Gaz ^^ - do keep up young man! :lol:

Sorry, I maybe didnt make myself 100% clear


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Apologies, I missed the bit where it said you had treated it to a protection detail before. What confused me was I read it was a new replacement car, yet somehow it was treated with Vintage


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Stunning mate.

10 days :doublesho

Read all of it and kept me entertained for 10 minutes :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

I forgot to comment on the matte tire look. It looks so, so much better than the shiny stuff others detailers use. :argie::thumb: Overall I am very impressed. Can't wait for your next thread.:wave:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW! :argie:

Brilliant work! Look at those wheels! :doublesho Love your write ups, cheers!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That was a brilliant read. Very well done. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Your workmanship is INSANE!!! STUNNING. SPEECHLESS.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

REFLECTS said:


> Stunning mate.
> 
> 10 days :doublesho
> 
> Read all of it and kept me entertained for 10 minutes :thumb:





DETAIL said:


> Fantastic work :thumb:





magpieV6 said:


> WOW! :argie:
> 
> Brilliant work! Look at those wheels! :doublesho Love your write ups, cheers!





alan_mcc said:


> That was a brilliant read. Very well done. :thumb:





Sandford said:


> Your workmanship is INSANE!!! STUNNING. SPEECHLESS.


Thanks guys! 



WyattEarp said:


> I forgot to comment on the matte tire look. It looks so, so much better than the shiny stuff others detailers use. :argie::thumb: Overall I am very impressed. Can't wait for your next thread.:wave:


I actually like the glossy look on tyres but certain cars definitely suit a slightly more satin look, like this one


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Awsome car there! Really good write up that, all the hard work had paid off, final shots look stunning well done!


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Amazing detail once again ... I bet your getting sick of white Lamborghinis. Cracking finish, that hardness of paint would have had me giving up.

Just one question, how do you safely compound the plastics without encouraging too much heat when the paint is that hard ?

Cheers

Si


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Simonhi said:


> Amazing detail once again ... I bet your getting sick of white Lamborghinis. Cracking finish, that hardness of paint would have had me giving up.
> 
> Just one question, how do you safely compound the plastics without encouraging too much heat when the paint is that hard ?
> 
> ...


If using foam, you can still get plastics "warm" (obviously take great care on edges) but nothing more than that and I guess it's someting you just find with experience. Keep the pad moving a bit quicker than normal over the panel you're polishing too and this will help keep heat down.

The best option if you need to really go hard at defects in plastic is to switch to wool pads as they run a lot cooler - I was machining the plastics of a Bentley today at over 2500rpm's and the temperatures were still relatively low - you'd be a brave person to do the same speeds with foam that's for sure :lol:

Best thing to do is to get a bumper or something from a scrap yard and play about with machine speeds and try to see how long it takes for the paint to shrink if you catch it with an edge of the pad, we did this a few years ago which gave a general idea of what you could and couldnt do on plastics


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Clark said:


> If using foam, you can still get plastics "warm" (obviously take great care on edges) but nothing more than that and I guess it's someting you just find with experience. Keep the pad moving a bit quicker than normal over the panel you're polishing too and this will help keep heat down.
> 
> The best option if you need to really go hard at defects in plastic is to switch to wool pads as they run a lot cooler - I was machining the plastics of a Bentley today at over 2500rpm's and the temperatures were still relatively low - you'd be a brave person to do the same speeds with foam that's for sure :lol:
> 
> Best thing to do is to get a bumper or something from a scrap yard and play about with machine speeds and try to see how long it takes for the paint to shrink if you catch it with an edge of the pad, we did this a few years ago which gave a general idea of what you could and couldn't do on plastics


I agree with Clark. Buffing with wool pads for removing deeper imperfections is much safer then foam do to the lower heat generated. When we run our Signature detail class we show how with gloss-it paint correction polishes, wool pad and correct application/ Technique will effectively and quickly remove imperfections at much higher RPM'S with very little hard swirls / etching.

Gloss-it paint correction polishes can work at much higher rpm's then most polishes on the market and will require a different application and approach then conventional compounds/ correction polishes.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Clark said:


> If using foam, you can still get plastics "warm" (obviously take great care on edges) but nothing more than that and I guess it's someting you just find with experience. Keep the pad moving a bit quicker than normal over the panel you're polishing too and this will help keep heat down.
> 
> The best option if you need to really go hard at defects in plastic is to switch to wool pads as they run a lot cooler - I was machining the plastics of a Bentley today at over 2500rpm's and the temperatures were still relatively low - you'd be a brave person to do the same speeds with foam that's for sure :lol:
> 
> Best thing to do is to get a bumper or something from a scrap yard and play about with machine speeds and try to see how long it takes for the paint to shrink if you catch it with an edge of the pad, we did this a few years ago which gave a general idea of what you could and couldnt do on plastics


Cheers for that Clark ... I've always been a chicken and used the DA which takes forever. :buffer:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Not intentionally reviving an old thread but just read through this from the link on the F1 detail and had to say simply stunning. I love Lambos in white and this one in particular looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

A great read and awesome results,cracking job.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work:argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ernest (Nov 14, 2012)

awesone polish job !! 

It is appreciated that after a job as this customers are happy and let put displays or advertising on your car... in shows or another meets !!!


----------

